# 1992 Kona Hot "Rasta-fied"



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

For me the golden age of MTB starts around the time that the first anodized bits and bobs started to show up in my LBS. I can remember going up to the glass counter and having the sales clerk push me away after a minute or 2 so they could wipe up the drool that had spread across the top. 

I started this project with that memory in mind. I thought about what parts I always wanted but never could afford or never bought and what colors I always liked. It was hard to pick a color so I picked 3. 

Rasta! It really started when I picked up a pair of Rasta Kooka cranks and I thought it would be cool to build a bike around them. So…..2 years later this is what just got finished. 
I decided to do a 1x9 to give it a cleaner look. Plus I could not find a Rasta or Red front D that was priced right.
I included a before photo for reference.

Build Specs:
Frame: 1992 Kona “TET” Hot
Paint: Granny Apple Sparkle 
Seatpost: Kooka Rasta
Stem: Kooka Rasta
Cranks: Kooka Rasta
Bars: Control Tech 
Brakes: Paul MC
Levers: Paul Love Levers
Rear D: Proshift
Shifter: Shimano XT Thumb
Wheelset: Chris King Hubs laced to Sun CR18 rims
Tires: Maxxis Amber Wall Green tread
Seat: Selle Italia Flite Alps


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Wicked. :thumbsup:


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow...that's definitely Hot...well done.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Droolworthy !


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

Jah Mon!:thumbsup:


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

nice!!!


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks Great! Have much love for the Konas ... :thumbsup:


----------

